# Close in dive



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Got a couple of newbies want to splash tommorrow anyone dive the three barges lately? Should I find something with more structure?


----------



## gulfwaterman (Nov 16, 2007)

wemade a trip there today and had less than 5ft. of viz. the west wind has been blowing all week. good luck


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Honestly it is going to be tough. It was only 15-20' at the Pete Tide today. What kind of depth you looking for?


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

i dove it last sunday. like the rest say, vis is not that great. but it is still getting wet.


----------

